# Steering column cover removal?



## sfsentra (Aug 12, 2005)

Does anyone know how to remove the plastic cover surrounding the steering column on a '93 Sentra? It's in two halves, and I've taken out two screws at the front on the lower half that attach from the bottom up; but the cover doesn't want to come loose.

Any help on this one would be much appreciated.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

sfsentra said:


> Does anyone know how to remove the plastic cover surrounding the steering column on a '93 Sentra? It's in two halves, and I've taken out two screws at the front on the lower half that attach from the bottom up; but the cover doesn't want to come loose.
> 
> Any help on this one would be much appreciated.


its also snapped together. use a screwdriver to press the snaps in and you should be good to go.


----------

